# Good Motorcycle Insurance?



## sinsinbad (May 10, 2021)

Plan to move to the PH and retire in a month or so, and I was wondering if there were any motorcycle insurance similar to what we have in the States?

What I mean is more coverage to protect you and the bike since the blame/cause is usually placed on the foreigner.

I have searched online, and the coverage is pretty low and I don't know how reliable/good the company is.

If you know a good company, please let me know.

BTW, I have over 55+years riding and all license requirements.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I use Standard Insurance for the truck. Not had any expirience of making a claim but my expectations are low.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

sinsinbad said:


> Plan to move to the PH and retire in a month or so, and I was wondering if there were any motorcycle insurance similar to what we have in the States?
> 
> What I mean is more coverage to protect you and the bike since the blame/cause is usually placed on the foreigner.
> 
> ...


I have heard that you can get excellent insurance in the Philippines. This fellow Expat has some good information not only on Insurance but business-related. I can't remember if he mentions the name of his insurance but send him a message he should reply.
Resort Rebel link


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Our cars and van are insured using Fortune General Insurance and we have made a couple of claims over the past 20 years. Claiming and having the work done was surprisingly good for the Philippines. Not sure if they insure motorbikes.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We use Alpha Ins Co. When I was hit in the side just before Christmas 2019, the jeepney driver who hit me had the same Ins Co so they fully agreed to pay my claim against his policy as the CCTV cameras at the local business clearly showed he was at fault. 

Don't know positively if they do motorcycles but guessing they probably do.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Your Guide to Getting Motorcycle Insurance in the Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Driving a motorbike in the Philippines the only policy you need is a St Peter's.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Driving a motorbike in the Philippines the only policy you need is a St Peter's.


Gary, I couldn't agree with you more. I've often thought about buying a Tuk Tuk but there again I could be squashed like a bug but at least it has 3 wheels and is engineered just a little better than a trike, I still might buy one, I need to save up.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've bookmarked this thread and will be watching the replies closely. I too have enjoyed riding motorcycles / scooters for 40yrs here in the UK and I want to continue to do so when I move to the Philippines in October.

It might be worth registering with Motorcycle Philippines (MCP) Motorcycle Philippines
website forum and ask the same question there.
A lot of the posters on the forum are actual biking enthusiast rather than commuters so they'll know about the need to have 'proper' mc insurance AND where to get!

Hope this helps..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scoot I wish you well and I along with another Expat are only warning you of the danger's of riding a motorcycle here (in the US I rode also) whether out away from the city or in city driving from what I've experienced it's not much different because as small as the Philippines is the population is still 106 million people compacted together. 

Another issue I learned while stationed on Guam for 10 years and riding my Honda 500 Silver Wing or Yamaha FZR 600 was that I am finished getting soak and WET, I swore after leaving and retiring out of Guam that I'd buy a truck.

I had a positive riding experience while stationed in San Diego California 7 years, no bugs, no rain and beautiful weather.

I'm also looking at purchasing a Japanese surplus truck they run between 100,000 - 200,000 pesos, they sell these in my region San Pablo Laguna.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Scoot I wish you well and I along with another Expat are only warning you of the danger's of riding a motorcycle here (in the US I rode also) whether out away from the city or in city driving from what I've experienced it's not much different because as small as the Philippines is the population is still 106 million people compacted together.


Fortunately I have quite a bit experience of riding in the Philippines. This was during holiday (vacation) trips and the duration was for usually about 4 weeks at time and I had standard motor insurance as well as my travel insurance cover for mc riding. When I'm there more permanently, I'm wanting to make sure I have good motor insurance.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm also looking at purchasing a Japanese surplus truck they run between 100,000 - 200,000 pesos, they sell these in my region San Pablo Laguna.


Mark, I'm still convinced this is the way to go. A nearly new vehicle only lacking the new car smell. I bought my little Suzuki van a bit over 7 years ago for about PHP 140,000 and am still very satisfied with the purchase. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Mark, I'm still convinced this is the way to go. A nearly new vehicle only lacking the new car smell. I bought my little Suzuki van a bit over 7 years ago for about PHP 140,000 and am still very satisfied with the purchase.
> 
> Fred


The Japanese really take care of their vehicles including preventative maintenance so they are in great shape. The used vehicles here are to be avoided, they are way overpriced, there's little money for preventative maintenance, abused for sure, and used recklessly plus a few have flood damage.

I have yet to check out the Japanese vehicle surplus spot in our region, I might have issues fitting inside them though I'm 5' 10" or 177.8 cm, eventually I'll find out.

For sure I'm done getting wet while riding a motorcycle, I suffered like this for 10 years on Guam and you see how citizens have to wear rain gear (hot) or fogging of the visor and those whacky plastic coverings they use on bikes and motorcycles plus what about groceries or other bulky items and family members, where are they going to ride, the gas savings isn't worth the risk.

And then if you add a compartment to your motorcycle you have to get that cleared and pay for it through the LTO and then the checkpoints are set up mainly for motorcycle riders, what a hassle.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm also looking at purchasing a Japanese surplus truck they run between 100,000 - 200,000 pesos, they sell these in my region San Pablo Laguna.


 You can get a "new" (=never driven by customer in the Philippines) for around 250 000, so I suppouse better buy one such.


M.C.A. said:


> The Japanese really take care of their vehicles including preventative maintenance so they are in great shape. The used vehicles here are to be avoided, they are way overpriced, there's little money for preventative maintenance, abused for sure, and used recklessly plus a few have flood damage.


 Thats the reason 

Rather many car sell adds in Phils say "new oil" by in Phils it isnt obvious to replace oil sometimes...!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Reassembled from used parts hardly makes it new.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Reassembled from used parts hardly makes it new.


Thats why I wrote with " " 

Big difference anyway if it have been driven well maintained
or by people never even change oil...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Thats why I wrote with " "
> 
> Big difference anyway if it have been driven well maintained
> or by people never even change oil...


But if it has been scrapped, broken for parts then shipped by container from Japan how do you know what treatment it received in its likely long hard life in Japan. Many multicabs are poorly put together partially complete wrecks that have been bodged from right-hand to left-hand drive. A quick coat of paint doesn't make it suddenly a good vehicle.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> But if it has been scrapped, broken for parts then shipped by container from Japan how do you know what treatment it received in its likely long hard life in Japan. Many multicabs are poorly put together partially complete wrecks that have been bodged from right-hand to left-hand drive. A quick coat of paint doesn't make it suddenly a good vehicle.


 Of course it can be as you say,
but think of differences in average mentality concerning taking care of things between Japaneese and Filipinos.
Do you believe a Japaneese would write "new oil" in a car sell add? Rather many Filipinoa do, while Swedes would sure NOT and I believe Japaneese in average are more perfectionists than average Swedes. At least Japaneese and Germans are counted to be such by Swedes concerning work.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Of course it can be as you say,
> but think of differences in average mentality concerning taking care of things between Japaneese and Filipinos.
> Do you believe a Japaneese would write "new oil" in a car sell add? Rather many Filipinoa do, while Swedes would sure NOT and I believe Japaneese in average are more perfectionists than average Swedes. At least Japaneese and Germans are counted to be such by Swedes concerning work.


We often say recently serviced, or full service record as a positive thing. Is that any different than saying new oil. Going back to multicabs, it doesn't matter how the Japanese maintain their vehicles. The parts are still from end of life vehicles just due to good maintenance they would have received even more ware and tear before discarding. You can't get away from that they came off of someone elses scrap heap.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> But if it has been scrapped, broken for parts then shipped by container from Japan how do you know what treatment it received in its likely long hard life in Japan. Many multicabs are poorly put together partially complete wrecks that have been bodged from right-hand to left-hand drive. A quick coat of paint doesn't make it suddenly a good vehicle.


Gary, it used to be that way a couple of decades ago, so I'll agree with you that these trucks weren't put together well, but that's not the case anymore, I have witnessed many trucks from our local Japanese Surplus car dealer "4-Wheels" they are marked with a sticker running around our Municipality, these trucks are in terrific shape and the paint isn't epoxy anymore either, same with the drive trains.

There are smaller Mom & Pop businesses that resell the junk you're talking about but if you get it directly from the Main sellers, these trucks do look and run new.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We often say recently serviced, or full service record as a positive thing. Is that any different than saying new oil.


 Well. Its a big difference between
regular maintained
and never maintained during many years and then change oil soon before the selling  (which I suspect is common in Phils by few maintain regular).




Gary D said:


> Going back to multicabs, it doesn't matter how the Japanese maintain their vehicles. The parts are still from end of life vehicles just due to good maintenance they would have received even more ware and tear before discarding. You can't get away from that they came off of someone elses scrap heap.


 Well. Its a huge difference between 
/what the Philippines count as end =never?  (Rather many WWII vehicles are still in regular traffic, not only as "veteran" hobby. And many of the cars for sell are from before the Millenium shift.)
/while in e g Sweden tests are very hard to pass, so cars normaly get FORCED to get scrapped after around 12 years. (=Not worth the costs to repair to pass the hard tests.) 
I GUESS Japan is similar to Sweden.


----------



## sinsinbad (May 10, 2021)

Between 2005-2013, I lived off and on in the Philippines for over 5 years. I always had a motorcycle and rode almost daily.

I would NEVER drive a car there because it is easier and quicker to get around on a motorcycle. Plus, riding a motorcycle is safer for me than a car. Safer financially not physically.

In a car, you can do much more damage to people and property than on a motorcycle. Since the foreigner is almost always at fault, financially you are better off riding a motorcycle.

That is why I am looking for the best coverage that I can get.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Motorcycle Insurance Philippines ,, I ride, and just use a minimum coverage ,, BUT ,, I did a bit of searching... I googled up "International Drivers License" for Philippines .. It came with a good link for "an insurance policy" which included Towing from almost anywhere also. I did not follow up on it as yet, I just set it into my memory of things I WANT to do .. as I was interested to use it in the future ,, Actually don't remember much details, Only that it did catch my attention .. So just search it like that !!
\Regards ,, Scott E


----------



## sinsinbad (May 10, 2021)

I did a search and came up with over 37,000 results. I looked at 10 or so and didn't see anything about insurance.

If you ever come across it again, please include a link.

Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Perhaps as the attrition rate is so high nobody will insure motobikes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Going back to insurance the dealerships could be a good place to start.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

From what I could find on the internet the banks and dealerships aren't the best spots to get insurance coverage and the recommendation is an Online Insurance Broker. 

Here are a few with coverage details: 

Best Motorcycle Insurance comparison and what's covered

Auto Protect Insurance Philippines

Philensure Insurance Brokers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Since I've been doing searches I now am getting advertising from Insurance Brokers here's some more:

iChooseph Insurance Brokers

motorinsurance Philippines

Standard Insurance PH


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

sinsinbad said:


> ....since the blame/cause is usually placed on the foreigner.


I would love to drive in the Ph but its this that really worries me. People have told me that even dashcam and multiple GoPro cam footage wont help because I'd be the outsider - even if it wasn't my fault. 

Not the Philippines but I read a blog by a UK biker in Indonesia and on a wet road he skid and hit the corner of a roadside shop. No damage. The bike hit the stout bamboo pole and he fell off. He got up, picked up the bike - and realized he was surrounded. People just staring at him. He had been warned about this and got out his "get outta jail wallet" and gave the shop owner some $$. The crowd then melted away, he got on and rode off. 

Reading stuff like this chickens me out big style. I guess the closest I'll ever get is a mountain bike lol.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Even if it the motorbike in the wrong here generally it's the car driver that gets the blame.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I would love to drive in the Ph but its this that really worries me. People have told me that even dashcam and multiple GoPro cam footage wont help because I'd be the outsider - even if it wasn't my fault.
> 
> Not the Philippines but I read a blog by a UK biker in Indonesia and on a wet road he skid and hit the corner of a roadside shop. No damage. The bike hit the stout bamboo pole and he fell off. He got up, picked up the bike - and realized he was surrounded. People just staring at him. He had been warned about this and got out his "get outta jail wallet" and gave the shop owner some $$. The crowd then melted away, he got on and rode off.
> 
> Reading stuff like this chickens me out big style. I guess the closest I'll ever get is a mountain bike lol.


This is all I need in our Municpality. Bought it 4 year's ago and use every single day, I've recently changed the tires and that's all the maintenance I've done, it cost me 3000 pesos.








When we went into lockdown no public run trikes were allowed to operate so I was able to tie boxes of groceries on the back, heavy items in the front basket and eco bags hanging off the handle bars. This bike has definitely paid for itself several times over and continues.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> This is all I need in our Municpality. Bought it 4 year's ago and use every single day, I've recently changed the tires and that's all the maintenance I've done, it cost me 3000 pesos.


That is perfect. Its what I will do, get the gf and myself something like this or mountain bikes and then all the gear like bright LED lights, helmets etc. On my last visit in 2019 I found a nice mom & pop bike shop in St. Barbara , hope its still around when I head back this year. Only need it for local runs. Will look into a tow cart for it to haul shopping. So many workshops around that could likely make one if the stores dont have them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> That is perfect. Its what I will do, get the gf and myself something like this or mountain bikes and then all the gear like bright LED lights, helmets etc. On my last visit in 2019 I found a nice mom & pop bike shop in St. Barbara , hope its still around when I head back this year. Only need it for local runs. Will look into a tow cart for it to haul shopping. So many workshops around that could likely make one if the stores dont have them.
> 
> View attachment 101187


My next bike will need some more gears to shift in, my bike came with one gear and it's a little tough because the market and shopping area is up a slight incline, but retuning home is much easier.

3 wheeled bikes have become popular and I see more citizens mainly women riding around, the starting prices are around 4,500 pesos.


----------

